# Just bought my first compound bow, have no friends and extremely overwhelmed



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

BangNasty said:


> So I started shooting a compound bow about a week ago and have pretty much been to the range everyday since. I love it. I'm in SoCal and live 5 min away from a nice outdoor range. Been going with a friend who owns an Edge 320 set at about 60# and we're just using cheap arrows and a cheap wrist caliper type release. Not sure of my current skill level but I can usually get all my arrows into a 24"x24" target at 50 yards. My friend is leaving the state for some contract work end of year, so I'm pretty much on my own now. I just bought a bow for myself, so I'm set there. I do still need a couple things i think so maybe you guys can give me recommendations? Mostly target shooting, I may hunt like once a year.
> 
> The 30/70 bow I got comes with
> 
> ...


Where are you in SoCal??? As in how close are you to Yuma, Az? Some great folks at Southwest Bowhunters and they were very welcoming to me while I was in the area for work.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*







BangNasty





















.*


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Where are you in SoCal??? As in how close are you to Yuma, Az? Some great folks at Southwest Bowhunters and they were very welcoming to me while I was in the area for work.


Long beach area been going to El Dorado Park. I'm not very close to Yuma lol.


----------



## Detect (Sep 26, 2018)

broadheads if you go hunting.
single pin slider slight for uncluttered picture.
skip the cheap handhelds and go for the best release you can afford (stan, carter) look in the classifieds here for used ones once you reach your post count or check ebay


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

Detect said:


> broadheads if you go hunting.
> single pin slider slight for uncluttered picture.
> skip the cheap handhelds and go for the best release you can afford (stan, carter) look in the classifieds here for used ones once you reach your post count or check ebay


Thanks, any model recommendations for the single pin slider? I've been looking at the HHA Optimizer series. I did make the decision to bypass the cheap handles and going for a Nock2It


----------



## Detect (Sep 26, 2018)

BangNasty said:


> Thanks, any model recommendations for the single pin slider? I've been looking at the HHA Optimizer series. I did make the decision to bypass the cheap handles and going for a Nock2It


HHA optimizer is the best budget buy. all the brands usually have a single pin option. i prefer axcel for target and black gold for hunting.
make sure you're good pulling 70# with two fingers before getting the nock2it. i find 3 finger to be the sweet spot personally.


----------



## Nickb884 (Nov 10, 2013)

You may want to experiment with a back tension release, it’s the best way for a beginner to learn to pull through the shot. (Carter evolution or a silverback). HHA sights are some of the best money can buy and their build quality is second to none. Optimizer light is a solid choice, if you can spring the extra cash for a tetra, you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome!
I would say ask around from the guys at the range. Archers (true ones) are always ready and willing to help a novice out. Or you could drive down to San Diego on a Saturday and come to Morley Field and I will help you out. Just PM me if you decide to come!


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

Nickb884 said:


> You may want to experiment with a back tension release, it’s the best way for a beginner to learn to pull through the shot. (Carter evolution or a silverback). HHA sights are some of the best money can buy and their build quality is second to none. Optimizer light is a solid choice, if you can spring the extra cash for a tetra, you won’t be disappointed.


I kinda already committed to a nock2it from the classifieds.. is this a bad choice for beginner?


----------



## Detect (Sep 26, 2018)

BangNasty said:


> I kinda already committed to a nock2it from the classifieds.. is this a bad choice for beginner?


nock2it is gonna be more sensitive to form. pulling through the shot should be used whether wrist strap, handheld button, or resistance release. try the nock2it. it's a sought-after release. if you don't like it and as long as it's priced right, you'll have no problem reselling it.


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

Detect said:


> nock2it is gonna be more sensitive to form. pulling through the shot should be used whether wrist strap, handheld button, or resistance release. try the nock2it. it's a sought-after release. if you don't like it and as long as it's priced right, you'll have no problem reselling it.


Is there only 1 version of the nock2it? theres not like multiple different revisions right?


----------



## Detect (Sep 26, 2018)

BangNasty said:


> Is there only 1 version of the nock2it? theres not like multiple different revisions right?


AFAIK there is only 1 version of nock2it. there may be older prototypes floating around. it's basically a customized 2-finger carter wise choice


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

Detect said:


> AFAIK there is only 1 version of nock2it. there may be older prototypes floating around. it's basically a customized 2-finger carter wise choice


I read some where the latest version is revised to eliminate trigger travel adjustment?


----------



## Detect (Sep 26, 2018)

BangNasty said:


> I read some where the latest version is revised to eliminate trigger travel adjustment?


i stand corrected. yes looks like there was an update this year. removing trigger travel adjustment sounds like a good improvement.


----------



## NWHunt-Fish (Nov 4, 2020)

BangNasty said:


> So I started shooting a compound bow about a week ago and have pretty much been to the range everyday since. I love it. I'm in SoCal and live 5 min away from a nice outdoor range. Been going with a friend who owns an Edge 320 set at about 60# and we're just using cheap arrows and a cheap wrist caliper type release. Not sure of my current skill level but I can usually get all my arrows into a 24"x24" target at 50 yards. My friend is leaving the state for some contract work end of year, so I'm pretty much on my own now. I just bought a bow for myself, so I'm set there. I do still need a couple things i think so maybe you guys can give me recommendations? Mostly target shooting, I may hunt like once a year.
> 
> The 30/70 bow I got comes with
> 
> ...


For a sight I would look at a single pin like HHA, super simple to setup and use with no clutter especially if your just target shooting


----------



## B.C.B. Outdoors (Jul 18, 2017)

Welcome...


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

NWHunt-Fish said:


> For a sight I would look at a single pin like HHA, super simple to setup and use with no clutter especially if your just target shooting


yep, that's exactly what i'm looking at, thanks for the reassurance


----------



## Tucker Orman (Dec 6, 2020)

BangNasty said:


> Thanks, any model recommendations for the single pin slider? I've been looking at the HHA Optimizer series. I did make the decision to bypass the cheap handles and going for a Nock2It


Do not get a single pin slider until you have everything else you could possibly need.


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

Tucker Orman said:


> Do not get a single pin slider until you have everything else you could possibly need.


After I get case and some more arrows, I think i should be all set? I bought the release today. I have the same sight as my buddy currently and we both hate it, so thats why i've already started looking at future upgrade options.

Any decent arrow recommendations? I literally know nothing about arrows yet.


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

I would focus on shooting well with what you have before you start dumping money. Practice form and consistency from a distance much closer then 50 yards. A week into archery... one sight is no better then the other. Practice practice practice and learn what you would like to upgrade.


----------



## Tucker Orman (Dec 6, 2020)

BangNasty said:


> After I get case and some more arrows, I think i should be all set? I bought the release today. I have the same sight as my buddy currently and we both hate it, so thats why i've already started looking at future upgrade options.
> 
> Any decent arrow recommendations? I literally know nothing about arrows yet.


Honestly, I'd drop as much money as you can into arrows. You'll break them eventually and if the spine is right you can't ever have enough.


----------



## Nickb884 (Nov 10, 2013)

It’s not a bad choice at all, you’ll love the release. But a back tension cuts down your learning curve exponentially. I have a number of Carter releases but I’ve truly learned to shot correctly on a Carter evolution. If you’re following john Dudley at all, he strongly encourages any beginner to start with a back tension release. Get a Nock2it and a Silverback since they have the same footprint and learn them both. You won’t regret it.


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

Nickb884 said:


> It’s not a bad choice at all, you’ll love the release. But a back tension cuts down your learning curve exponentially. I have a number of Carter releases but I’ve truly learned to shot correctly on a Carter evolution. If you’re following john Dudley at all, he strongly encourages any beginner to start with a back tension release. Get a Nock2it and a Silverback since they have the same footprint and learn them both. You won’t regret it.


good idea, I’ll look into that. Can’t afford it yet though I already blew through my initial budget lol.


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

Tucker Orman said:


> Honestly, I'd drop as much money as you can into arrows. You'll break them eventually and if the spine is right you can't ever have enough.


I’m shopping now, any recommendations for a starter like me? 70# 30” draw. It’s an MX16 if that makes a difference for arrow selection.


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

Master back tension before useing a trigger release.Everyone does it backwards and ends up with target anxiety aka target panic.


----------



## BugMan247 (Dec 23, 2020)

BangNasty said:


> So I started shooting a compound bow about a week ago and have pretty much been to the range everyday since. I love it. I'm in SoCal and live 5 min away from a nice outdoor range. Been going with a friend who owns an Edge 320 set at about 60# and we're just using cheap arrows and a cheap wrist caliper type release. Not sure of my current skill level but I can usually get all my arrows into a 24"x24" target at 50 yards. My friend is leaving the state for some contract work end of year, so I'm pretty much on my own now. I just bought a bow for myself, so I'm set there. I do still need a couple things i think so maybe you guys can give me recommendations? Mostly target shooting, I may hunt like once a year.
> 
> The 30/70 bow I got comes with
> 
> ...


Like any new hobby, the rush you get from research and building your setup is better than having a complete bow


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to Archerytalk


----------



## Brittniecurley (Nov 13, 2020)

BangNasty said:


> So I started shooting a compound bow about a week ago and have pretty much been to the range everyday since. I love it. I'm in SoCal and live 5 min away from a nice outdoor range. Been going with a friend who owns an Edge 320 set at about 60# and we're just using cheap arrows and a cheap wrist caliper type release. Not sure of my current skill level but I can usually get all my arrows into a 24"x24" target at 50 yards. My friend is leaving the state for some contract work end of year, so I'm pretty much on my own now. I just bought a bow for myself, so I'm set there. I do still need a couple things i think so maybe you guys can give me recommendations? Mostly target shooting, I may hunt like once a year.
> 
> The 30/70 bow I got comes with
> 
> ...


Awesome you’re getting into it! My sister just moved to SoCal! Where’s the outdoor range you’re using, I’d love to tell her about it! I don’t think she gets to shoot much since she moved out there.


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

Brittniecurley said:


> Awesome you’re getting into it! My sister just moved to SoCal! Where’s the outdoor range you’re using, I’d love to tell her about it! I don’t think she gets to shoot much since she moved out there.


There’s 2, El Dorado Park in Long Beach and Mile Square Park in Fountain Valley.
Yeah archery and hunting is not very popular here.


----------



## DethDealer77 (Jan 2, 2021)

I shoot a thumb style release and I went ahead and laid down the money for the trufire synapse thumb release. been shooting with it for bout 3 months now and absolutely love the way it performs. like someone else said, look on here in classifieds when eligible bc it will b a much better price. on Amazon they range from $170 to $200


----------



## BangNasty (Dec 21, 2020)

DethDealer77 said:


> I shoot a thumb style release and I went ahead and laid down the money for the trufire synapse thumb release. been shooting with it for bout 3 months now and absolutely love the way it performs. like someone else said, look on here in classifieds when eligible bc it will b a much better price. on Amazon they range from $170 to $200


I ended up getting a nock2it


----------

